
Customers furious over days-long outage at A2 Hosting - quickthrower2
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/04/26/a2_hosting_outage/
======
quickthrower2
I have some non critical stuff hosted with these people and it’s the push I
need to move everything over to netlify. I trust them more and
philosophically, with static hosting I can nimbly move house when I need to.

~~~
rahimnathwani
As long as you have short DNS TTL and don't use the same provider for DNS and
hosting.

~~~
quickthrower2
Absolutely. These things I have.

------
tyingq
_" But I'm pretty sure about what happened. I was in a meeting with a
customer, and we saw (yes, I've got witness) all my files (from my ftp area)
were renamed to .lock and a message stating the area was attacked and
encrypted."_

Interesting. I assume it's managed Windows hosting? Wouldn't really be A2's
problem if not.

~~~
mediocrejoker
This is pure speculation on my part but there was a serious windows hypervisor
bug patched in January, CVE-2019-0551

------
TheSpiciestDev
> That's why they didn't call themselves 'A1' Hosting

Ha!.. the Register's readers have some good banter!

------
deepakhameed
After 8 days of offline server. Now just server online. Still i am facing
problems with a2 hosting. More than 1 month of data is lost. What a bad
service. My friend recommended me to move to asphostportal. Is it good
decision?

~~~
cucatrap
Yes, Asphostportal is good option to use. I have few clients that using their
service. Maybe they are not big like Godaddy or EIG providers, but they really
focus on their customers. Very good and offer reliable windows hosting
solution. Price is also cheap

